# it is the law of sods



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

with brokens that you get loads of almost but never quite show quality ones.Had a brief moment of excitement before realising the nose spot doesn't reach the whisker bed.tut.Back to the drawing board :evil: It has two more small spots that you can't see in this pic


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hahah close.. very nice still.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, very nice nonetheless.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So close!!
Very cute though


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

aww it's very cute though  x


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I'm having no luck what so ever with my brokens and nose spots what a bloody nightmare.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

It's still bloomin gorgeous !


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> I'm having no luck what so ever with my brokens and nose spots what a bloody nightmare.[/quote
> 
> get used to it Sam.This was to be my top trump mouse at Preston.Opened it's eyes last week.Do you know where it is now
> 
> ...


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Now that one is pretty cool!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

That one does look amazing, such bad luck what a shame.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

oh-I bet it was just stunned silence when it happened. All you can do is keep the parents as a permanent pairing-at least you know that something knitted between that pair anyway . Keep going !!!!!!


----------

